
Star Wars: Russian bots and trolls behind Last Jedi abuse, study finds - BerislavLopac
https://news.sky.com/story/star-wars-russian-bots-and-trolls-behind-last-jedi-abuse-study-finds-11515403
======
baud147258
It's funny how a study on a few hundreds of negative tweets on Star Wars TLJ,
directed to M. Johnson, from which half were from bots/trolls/people "not
interested in Star wars" give headlines like this, as if any critics of the
movie could be dismissed as irrelevant, because of the origin of a few tweets.

